# Baby Twin tripping RCD



## Andyse8 (Feb 25, 2013)

Can anyone advise. Just switched my Baby Twin on and it immediately trips the RCD, it has only just started doing this, any ideas anybody please?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Without stating the obvious , the machine has got an earth or neutral fault , first place to look is inside the machine see if there is anything obvious, burnt components or moisture. If it is happening after you press the switch good chance it may be the boiler element. But to be honest it could be a multiple of things . Should be easy to find if you can get your hands on a megga (insulation tester)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I won't tell you off for buying a Baby twin, but don't do it again. Now some help.

Disconnect the heating element to the main boiler (should be 2 spade connectors). I don't know where they will be as I will never review such a machine. Plug it in again and switch on, does the machine still trip the RCD

No = you found the problem

Yes = next step.

Disconnect the heating element to the thermoblock steam thingy. Plug it in again and switch on, does it trip the RCD

No = oh dear..but you found the problem.

Yes = next step

Look for a wiring fault inside, mains short, cable fault, check the plug...because I don't know where it might be, perhaps in some electronics or a transformer a relay??

You get the idea...good luck.


----------



## Andyse8 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you will try all of the above and let you know


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just be careful having the lid off and having the power still on .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Just be careful having the lid off and having the power still on .


And don't stand in a bucket of water while your doing it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> And don't stand in a bucket of water while your doing it.


Do I sense a bit of sarcasm


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Do I sense a bit of sarcasm


Just a teensy bit...couldn't resist, sorry









you are right I guess, there are some people who would put the live terminals across their tongue to test them....so you gave good advice.


----------

